# "Fiat" O27 Track Layout Idea



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm still new to Sketchup, but been playing around
9.5' X 3.5'
I did have it longer, by just adding some straight peices, but figured if someone wanted a more compact design (including me)...
I was also thinking this would be a neat bottom level, being only 3.5' wide, a 4' sheet you could run an elevation line in the back upto a second level.

link to layout in Sketchup: "Fiat"
2 Reverse loops.

A few custom straight track pieces would have to be made, but should not be a problem.










Thinking I would wire it like this, (I'm new to trains, so the wiring plan may not be good. Let me know). DCC would be different I'm sure.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

Essentially what you have is two ovals with connecting 
track and reversING loops. With 3 rail track you don't
need to worry with polarity matching in
reverse loops. That is a concern of 2 rail layouts
only.

For 2 train operation connect the trackage of the
inner loop to one transformer output and the outer loop
and it's connected trackage to the other transformer output.
You'll need to have an insulating pin in the center rail
where the two ovals meet between turnouts.
(assuming you have a transformer with 2 outputs) else you
would need two transformers.

For one train operation just make track connections to
the inner and outer loops observing polarity and omit
the insulating pin.

Gunrunnerjohn can advise you on digital control of AC trains.

Don


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

that's a neat looking plan. many paths you could go with that one


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a nice plan there are many paths to take.:smilie_daumenpos:

You could add another if you take those 2 switches I Xed out and turn them around where I drew the black line. Then you can come in from the other direction too.

Just a thought. It is your RR.:smokin:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Like your layout!

What Don said is essentially true, however if your running multiple trains/transformers without electronics then a block system is still a good idea. In fact I would divide your red 'block into two.

With blocks and multiple trains you have control of what transformer throttle is working what train and can isolate blocks merely to park trains. Relays can be used to switch blocks on and off to stop trains and allow other trains to pass.

Each one of your turnouts will need to belong to (be powered by) a block.

Looks good!


----------

